# Replace a word with BACON



## Kathleen (Sep 16, 2014)

Something different and something fun.

Replace a single word in a movie or book title with the word "Bacon"

For example:
"Friends With Benefits" could become "Friends With Bacon" or "Bacon With Benefits"

Or:
The Unbearable Lightness of Being could become The Unbearable Lightness of Bacon


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2014)

raiders of the lost bacon

star wars episode 4: a new bacon
episide 5: the bacon strikes back
episode 6: return of the bacon
episode 1: the bacon menace
episode 2: attack of the bacon
episode 3: bacon of the sith


----------



## Katie H (Sep 16, 2014)

These could be two of my favorites:

Gone with the Bacon
The Wizard of Bacon

Yum, yum, yum.  And, as Emeril Lagasse says, "Pork fat rules!!"


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2014)

When Harry Met Bacon
War of the Bacons
You've Got Bacon!
The Bacon Mermaid
Baconspray
Shaun of the Bacon
The Texas Chainsaw Bacon
The Blair Bacon Project


----------



## jabbur (Sep 16, 2014)

Wuthering Bacon
A Christmas Bacon 
Hitchkiker's Guide to the Bacon
BaconBusters
Good Bacon Viet Nam

and a song  I left my Bacon in San Francisco.


----------



## mmyap (Sep 16, 2014)

Blazing Bacon
Young Baconstein
Bacon Finger
For Whom the Bacon Tolls
The Return of the Bacon
Bacon in Wonderland


----------



## creative (Sep 16, 2014)

A bacon of light....


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2014)

The Outlaw Josie Bacon
High Plains Bacon
The Hobbit: An Unexpected Bacon
The Bacon of Romney Marsh


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2014)

the silence of the bacon
the bacon man prophecies
the hunt for red bacon 
bacon empire
true bacon
bacon of thrones


----------



## mmyap (Sep 16, 2014)

Resident Bacon
Rosemary's Bacon
The Devil Wears Bacon


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2014)

An American Bacon in London
Planet of the Bacons
Mr. Bacon Goes to Washington
To Bacon a Mockingbird
2001: a Bacon Odessey


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2014)

My Fair Bacon 
The Sound of Bacon
Okla-bacon-homa!
Bacon of the Opera
The Bacon Identity, Ultimatum
Bacon Royale
You Only Bacon Twice
Baconraker
Dr. Bacon
No Country for Old Bacon
Bacon vs. Predator
Chronicles of Bacon


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 16, 2014)

Wuthering Bacon

Under the Bacon Yum Tree

From Here to Bacon

Out of Bacon

The Days of Wine and Bacon.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokey and the Bacon
The Baconator
The Bacon Supremacy
The Bacon Ultimatum


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2014)

The Bacon of Narnia
The  Magnificent Bacon
The Tragedy of Hamlet, Prince of Bacon
I will Fear No Bacon
Bacon in a Strange land
Webster's Bacon
Bacon's Thesaurus
Do Androids Dream of Electric Bacon
Bacon at Tiffany's
Bacon On A Hot Tin Roof
Bacon on the Roof
The Bacon Musketeers
Bacon Shrugged
The Count of Monte Bacon
The Jungle Bacon


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 16, 2014)

The Betty Bacon Cookbook
From Bacon to Eternity
The Federalist Bacon
How to Train Your Bacon

And if we were doing song titles:

The Star-Spangled Bacon


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 17, 2014)

Dances With Bacon
The Bacon Redemption
True Bacon
The Call of the Bacon
The NeverEnding Bacon
The Good, the Bad, and the Bacon


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

Baconloose
Trouble with the Bacon
To Have and to Bacon
Winnie the Bacon (shh, don't tell Piglet  )


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2014)

A Fistful of Bacon
For A Few Bacons More
Bacon and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
The Life of Bacon
Bacon Expectations
CasaBacon
Hollywood Bacon
Bacon Squares
The Bacon Files
CSI:Bacon
Bacon Impossible
The Color of Bacon
Family Bacon
Under the Bacon
All in the Bacon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2014)

The Bacon is a Lonely Hunter
The Ghost and Mr. Bacon
The Star Spangled Bacon
All I Want for Bacon is My Two Front Teeth


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a Wonderful Bacon
For Whom the Bacon Tolls
Mr Deeds goes to Bacon
Lost Bacon
The Bacon and I
Gone with the Bacon
The Bacon at Toko-Ri
Arsenic and Old Bacon
You Can't Take Bacon With You
State of the Bacon
Here Comes the Bacon
       (There's a mild obsession with Frank Capra in this list)
Honey, I Shrunk the Bacon
Schindler's Bacon 
Adam's Bacon
A Matter of Life and Bacon
The Enchanted Bacon

and a song - 
"Wish Me Bacon As You Wave Me Goodbye"


----------



## kleenex (Sep 17, 2014)

Attack of the killer Bacon

Bacon

Bacon: the musical


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 17, 2014)

To Wong Foo Thanks for Bacon!  Julie Newmar


----------



## kleenex (Sep 17, 2014)

The Santa Clause 3: The Bacon Clause


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bacon 451
The Bacon Went Down To Georgia
I Fooled Around and Fell In Bacon


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2014)

Fear and Bacon in Las Vegas
The Electric Koolaid Bacon Test
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Bacon
Anne of Green Bacon
Green Eggs and Bacon


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2014)

full bacon jacket
bacon is illuminated
bacolat
the amazing bacon man


----------



## Hoot (Sep 18, 2014)

The Da Vinci Bacon
The Devil's Bacon
Vanishing Bacon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bacon Diet
The Late Bacon Show
The Biggest Bacon
BaconRunner
Bacon Recall
B.A.C.O.N.
Defcon Bacon


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 21, 2014)

Bacon 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2014)

How about putting bacon to music?

I dream of *BACON* with the light brown hair
Borne like a vapor, on the Summer's air...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIYtHzP0sqk


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bacon Soup
Bacon Skelter
St. Bacon's Fire
Six Degrees of Bacon Bacon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bacon Dynasty
Baconcrest
Get Bacon


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 22, 2014)

The Bacon Thief
Bacon Happened One Night
The Bacon Amigos
The Magnificent Bacon


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 22, 2014)

Monday Night Bacon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bacon Night Fever
The Bacon Who Shot Liberty Valance
Under The Bacon


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 23, 2014)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Bacon
.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gunfight at the Bacon Corral


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 23, 2014)

Have Bacon - Will Travel


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

The Baconman


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 23, 2014)

You guys are a riot!  I haven't laughed that much in days.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 23, 2014)

How about some Kevin Bacon movies?

Crazy, Stupid, Bacon.
Jayne Mansfield's Bacon
X-Men: First Bacon
Saving Bacon
The Bacon I Breathe
Where The Bacon Lies
Hollow Bacon
Digging to Bacon
Destination Bacon
She's Having a Bacon
Baconloose
Bacon Sky


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bacon Rides Again
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad Bacon
Bacon and the Angry Inch
Swan Bacon
Swamp Bacon
The Bacon is a Harsh Mistress
Bacon Recall
Truth or Bacon


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 23, 2014)

The Right Bacon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

How the Bacon Was Won
Wild, Wild Bacon
Pale Bacon
Paint Your Bacon
The Wizard of Bacon
Bacon Family Robinson
20,000 Leagues Under the Bacon


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2014)

The Heart is a Lonely Bacon
The Bacon Falcon
Bacon Free
Still Bacon (sequel)
Casabacon
Harold and Kumar Go to Baconcastle
Cape Bacon
Nibaconagra
The Prince and the Bacon
Some Bacon It Hot


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

The Big Bacon Theory


----------



## buckytom (Sep 24, 2014)

from tv

law and order: special bacon unit


----------



## Caslon (Sep 24, 2014)

I thought this was funny..."so and so"  is such a vile person, that even bacon dislikes him...and bacon likes just about everybody!


----------



## kleenex (Sep 26, 2014)

Good Bacon America
Bacon This morning
The Bacon Show
Bacon and Friends
New Bacon
BaconBox
Sports Bacon
Bacon Center
First Bacon
BaconNation
Bacon Headquarters with Sam Bacon
Morning Bacon
Bacon & Bacon
Bacon Express with Robin Bacon
Bacon Survaliance
Bacon Journal


----------

